# crush and stab



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 7, 2006)

hi all

i hope this doesnt sound stupid but here goes! lol......

i was reading about self defence tips on google and came across a page named "4 self defence tips" , and it had a section sayin you should use andything as a weapon in a self defence situation , weather it be a can of soup or a pen. this interested me as it said sharp objects should be aimed at soft tissue in a stabbing motion and a blunt heavy object (like a can) should be aimed at bone in a crushing motion. i wondered is would work with punching and kicking , maybe kicking should be aimed at bone areas like the legs and head whearas punches should be aimed at softer areas like the solar plexus and the stomac. is this anything any of you have thought about?

your thoughts on this?

chris


----------



## Whitebelt (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice question, too bad I cant answer it.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 7, 2006)

maybe a better explanation would help , what i meant is that the leg is heavyer and just reminded me of of the can so to speak (lol) and the fist sort of reminded me of the pen bacause of its speed and lightweight


chris


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, well, ill tell you if it works, im having a full contact fight on thusday (no protection) in ninjutsu, so ill tell you if it works,

Bobby.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 7, 2006)

bobster_ice said:


> Yes, well, ill tell you if it works, im having a full contact fight on thusday (no protection) in ninjutsu, so ill tell you if it works,
> 
> Bobby.


 
thanks Bobby


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 7, 2006)

No I don't really think about it.  Punching soft tissue is certainly better for you.  Soft tissue areas are often more sensitive.  Of course there are several types of fists for various parts of the body. Some for breaking bones and others for jabbing into soft tissue.  As far as kicking, it all depends on the type of kick.  

Good question, but I don't believe it is that cut and dried.  Kicking targets are also varied for the types of kicks.  IMO, kicks to the knee joints, shins, thighs are pretty hard to see and can take out their base by dislocating the knee or possibly cracking or breaking a bone (depending on the execution of the kick), additionally, most anyone can kick into those areas.   Even if you don't  dislocate, crack or break something, you certainly can shift their weight and break their balance by changing the location of the knees, etc.

I think at a very basic level that is some reasonable advice. 

BTW, a good boshiken to the ribs hurts!


----------



## still learning (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello, The rule of thumb or common sense will tell you to hit the hard part of the body with your softer part of the body and the softer spots with the harder part of your body ,  THERE will always be exceptions to this!

You don't want to head butt on someone top forehead , be maybe the face area!

As far as kicks it does make a difference if wearing shoes!  again there maybe exceptions to this too!  Learn to know where to KICK!  In Judo there is alot of leg sweeps and takedowns that act like straight leg kicks. To the hard part of the body. (study this)

The fist has many tiny bones that will break when hitting a hard part of the head,(there will always be exceptions)

READ: One strike,stopping  power by Frank Albert....great explanation on this!

In any real fight or situtions.....always find things to use for weapons or the other guy will use them first. NO such thing as a fair fight.  But most countries have laws, learn what you can and cannot do, and when you can do use it, or do it to the other person first.  Learn your rights!

At least in Jail you will most likely have food provide and housing,  If you get kill?  OH well "NO Worries"... ....Aloha


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 7, 2006)

...An emphatic no. Bone against bone hurts.


----------



## searcher (Nov 7, 2006)

Hard weapon against soft target.   Soft weapon against hard target.   That is what we try to get our students to do.


----------



## Adept (Nov 8, 2006)

searcher said:


> Hard weapon against soft target.   Soft weapon against hard target.   That is what we try to get our students to do.



This is also a principle I try to adhere to. As Still Learning mentioned, there are exceptions, but hard-to-soft, soft-to-hard is a good principle.


----------



## King (Nov 8, 2006)

One of my old sensei gave me a guide line years ago. "If it's round crush it with something flat. If it's flat hit it with something sharp. If it's sharp beat it with something round (aka deflect it with a circular motion)."

Something round could be anything with angles on the human body. Like the side of the ribs would not take kindly to a hammer fist. Open palm blows and stomping kicks are also examples of flat strikes. I think open palm blows are more effective to an attacker's head than a fist. 

Something flat could be any broad surface on the body which you can boshiken, elbow spike, claw, knee, side kick swing kick, etc. Your imagination is the limit.

In general we were taught how to block using circular motions. And most incoming attacks are thought to be sharp. Anyway that's how they explain the beat sharp with something round.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 8, 2006)

King said:


> One of my old sensei gave me a guide line years ago. "If it's round crush it with something flat. If it's flat hit it with something sharp. If it's sharp beat it with something round (aka deflect it with a circular motion)."
> 
> Something round could be anything with angles on the human body. Like the side of the ribs would not take kindly to a hammer fist. Open palm blows and stomping kicks are also examples of flat strikes. I think open palm blows are more effective to an attacker's head than a fist.
> 
> ...


 
good post


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Nov 8, 2006)

rock, paper, scissors?


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 8, 2006)

Shizen Shigoku said:


> rock, paper, scissors?


Paper, I win...


----------



## mikeXedge (Nov 9, 2006)

I only read the question... none of the answers so this might be redundent... this is also my first post... It seems almost obvious to me that you should choose the right weapon for the right job... but at the same time the foot can be used for hard attacks and soft attacks... if i were to kick someone in the knee i would use the ball of my foot... unless of course i was wearing my trusty steel toes... but if i were aiming for a soft part of the body... like the throat or the stomach i would use the top of my foot... or shin... the same goes for the hand... if i were to strike someone on the top of the head i would use my palm... if i was aiming for an eye... or something soft... the tips of my finger would work just fine... hope this was helpful...


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Nov 9, 2006)

We have a simple rule at our school that applies to this.  Hard target=soft weapon, soft target=hard weapon.  Throwing a rib or gut shot, use a fist.  Aiming for the temple, palm hook.


----------

